
Personalized VIP treatment, automated? - danfugardi
https://www.clout.com/r/CT0000000064
======
danfugardi
Clout is a universal VIP rewards programs that leverages your spending history
to make merchants fight for your business. Businesses roll out the red carpet
when they know you are who they want.

Clout is connected to 19,000 banks. Select your bank, log in through our
secured portal, and active your Clout account. We don't see or store your
password. A multi-factor authentication will be sent from your bank to verify
you. You will see a full accounting and receive a score at 50 million
merchants! You are joining Clout in the early days but you will be on the
front wave of something big... and when you share Clout, you will recieve
revenue commissions from your entire network when Clout turns on it's deals!

Best of all, soon you'll receive special treatment from the types of merchants
you love. As one of the early adopters, you will see the most outrageous deals
that are custom made for you, first.

Have fun and thanks for being a part of the world's next revolution in
rewards!!!

